# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Construction Manual/Standard for Pergolas Book - What has changed?

## MecAut

Hi there. 
This is probably a question in regards to the standard/code for Deck and Pergolas Construction.
I have here the book "The Australian Decks & Pergolas Construction Manual" in two editions 6th and 7th - which I reckon is the latest. 
I noticed a massive change on the tables between different editions, for example some random picks: 
For a pergola beam dimensioning: *1) beam span 2400mm, rafter span 2400 (single), F7:*
- 6th Edition 125x38mm
- 7th Edition 125x75mm  *2) beam span 3600mm, rafter span 6000 (single), F17:*
- 6th Edition 2/120x45, 2/140x35, 170x35
- 7th Edition 2/240x45 
Anything to support those changes? I was quite intrigued by the deltas between the two books.

----------


## Gooner

Global warming.  
I have the 5th edition (2010) and same as per 6th from what you have posted.

----------


## r3nov8or

The 7th edition is current. The 6th edition is now placed down the back of the author's pants   :Biggrin:

----------


## structBIMGuy

> Hi there. 
> Anything to support those changes?

   I have a copy of that along with the The Australian Series I reference the details only
Those books &  span table now require engineering certification for the Building Application (BA)
Basically the underlying australian standards AS1720 Timber Structures
 have changed

----------

